# mystery snails laid eggs!



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i was moving the hood on the 5 gallon right now for snail breeding, it is a quarantine but i dont get a lot of fish any time maybe a fish in a couple months or a school of fish.ok back to snails i moved the hood to drop a few satfish pellets for them and then i saw them how do i care for them do i have cover up the filter in tank like with fish and what else do i do


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the eggs on the rim of the tank? Mystery snails lay their eggs out of the water and need to be kept moist but not wet.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

its in the top of the hood they look a bit dry im gonna mist them with water.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh crap oh crap oh crap!!!! there were laid really close to my bulb which dries then [email protected]!!!! can i save them please answer really soon ohcrapppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i just put one of my fish down a black phantom he was pecked on close to being dead and it was the most humane thing to do. i am not sad actually i dont feel pain when one of my fishes die but i am happy when i first get them weird.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Turn the light off until they hatch?I don't really know about snails.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you know forgot it i am not gonna try to save these eggs i will just wait til they lay eggs again then i will revive this thread but please feel free to give advice on this.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That close to the light it will dry them out. Next time if you catch it in time you can remove them and put onto the bottom of a Styrofoam cup with the sides cut off. Float on tank and mist them daily. Takes 2 to 3 weeks to hatch.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i knew they would not live so i smooshed them up and just like put down the drain anyone know how long before they mate and lay eggs again. i cant find anything about how long before they lay more eggs so im gonna just feed them a lot so they might have live young and i have dropped the water level down 3 inches so that big black female will lay them on the glass this time.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

big b said:


> you know forgot it i am not gonna try to save these eggs i will just wait til they lay eggs again then i will revive this thread but please feel free to give advice on this.


well guess who kept his word.they laid eggs on the glass tuesday.how long til they hatch?i am pouring water on them every time they get a little dry so about an hour or 2.is their anything that i should know that is not stated?


----------

